# Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?



## teichheini1 (20. Apr. 2008)

Hallo, 
wir haben einen ziemlich kleinen Teich (ca. 1/2m breit, etwas über einen Meter lang, und ca. 60 cm tief), der mit Goldelritzen besezt ist. 
Wir haben den Teich jetzt über ein Jahr, aber meistens ist er so schmutzig, dass man nur 5cm weit sieht. Ein, oder zwei Mal im Jahr ist er schon mal für ein paar Tage klar, aber dann kippt er wieder ganz schnell. An Technik haben wir nur manchmal einen Sauerstoffsprudler laufen. Die Fische werden nicht, oder nur sehr sehr selten gefüttert. 

Wir haben schon überall nach einer geeigneten Pumpe geschaut, aber sind leider noch nicht fündig geworden .

Hat jemand Tipps, oder weiß eine geeignete Pumpe für einen 300l Teich? 
Oder weiß jemand ob hier im Forum etwas darüber steht (habe nichts gefunden).

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Hallo Teichheini!

Ersteinmal herzlich willkommen hier bei uns. Heißt Du wirklich Heini? 

Also, zur Beantwortung Deiner Fragen wäre es hilfreich ein Foto Deines Teiches zu sehen und zu erfahren, wieviele Fischchen sich darin befinden.


----------



## Mink (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Hallo lieber Teichheini1!

Zunächst mal Willkommen hier und eine Frage: Wie heist du denn?

Soo und nun mal zu deinem Teich.
300l sind ja nicht gerade viel an Volumen und somit auch recht anfällig.

Hast du Pflanzen im Teich? Und wieviele Fische?

Haben selber noch einen 400l Teich mit einer __ Wasserpest, einer __ Sumpfdotterblume und ein paar Stichlingen. Der ist das ganze Jahr auch ohne Pumpe klar...

Wie sieht denn deine Trübung aus? Einfach nur grünes Wasser oder gibt es auch sichtbare Schwebstoffe??

Ich würde für so solch einen kleinen Teich eine einfache Springbunenpumpe mit Aufsatzfilter und max. 300l die Stunde nehmen. Soll ja kein Whirepool werden. 

Solche einfachen Pumpen gibt es in jedem besseren Baumarkt.

Lieben gruß Martin


----------



## Olli.P (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Hallo Teichheini1,


erst einmal :willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy 

Ich kann mich da meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen!

Ein paar Bilder und der genaue Besatz wären nicht schlecht  
Obwohl ich bei der Größe eigentlich von einem Besatz abraten würde...... 
Oder habt ihr die Fische den Winter über drinnen in einem Aquarium  

Wie man Bilder hier in einem Beitrag einfügt kannst du hier nachlesen  

Wenn dir ansonsten eine Wasserspielpumpe mit Filter *zuviel* Technik *im* Teich ist, würde ich dir evtl. einen entsprechenden Aquarium-Aussenfilter vorschlagen 

Denn bei deiner Teichgröße/-tiefe kannst du den Filter eh nicht über den Winter durchlaufen lassen.

Hast denn denn schon unter Forum => Miniteiche geschaut  

Denn auch diese kommen hier normalerweise nicht zu kurz. 
Denn davon haben wir hier auch genug. Klein und fein ist auch sehr schön


----------



## teichheini1 (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Hallo, danke erstmal für eure Willkommensgrüße 

Vielleicht ist der Teich doch ein bißchen größer, die Werte waren alle geschätzt. Aber mehr als 400l sind es nicht.

Im Teich ist ein __ Bitterling, und der Rest sind Goldelritzen. Wahrscheinlich so um die Dreißig (ursprünlich waren es mal vier). Es können aber auch viel weniger sein, nur kann man das wirklich schlecht sagen. Der Bestand ist ungefähr konstant, und reguliert sich selber, da wir ja auch nicht füttern (klingt jetzt irgendwie so, als ob wir die Fische verhungern lassen würden, nein tun wir nicht ).

Im Teich ist eine Seerose, die ich aber momentan rausgenommen habe, da sie zu wenig Licht hat (werde sie aber bald so im Teich befestigen, dass ich sie an einer Schnur Stück für Stück runter lassen kann, je nach länge der Blätterstiele). 

Es gibt auch noch einige __ Schnecken.
__ Blutegel, und anderes Kleinvieh (momentan auch __ Kröten und __ Molche) sind auch einige im Teich.

Mit dem Winter haben wir überhaupt kein Problem, obwohl der Teich so klein ist. Dann ist immer ein Eisfreihalter aus Styropor, und eine Pumpe drin. Das Eis wird nie dicker als eine Handbreit (und das nur in Extremfällen).

Die Photos die ich eigentlich mitschicken wollte bekomme ich nicht klein , aber ich werde es morgen nochmal probieren.
Auf ihnen hätte man auch gesehen, dass die Fische relativ klein sind, und der Teich somit groß genug für sie ist. 

lg


----------



## herbi (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Servus Heini,...

ich nen dich etz einfach so,...!?

Also ich habe damals bei meinem ersten Teich die besten Ergebnisse gehabt mit solch einem Filter  http://cgi.ebay.de/Gardena-f-6000-Teichfilter_W0QQitemZ200217758060QQcmdZViewItem

Ich denke das der für deinen Teich ausreichend ist,...da du ohnehin keinen allzu Großen Aufwand betreiben willst,....bitte berichtige mich wenns net stimmt,...!

...und versuch das du etwas weniger Fische in dieser Pfütze hältst,...!  Manch Angler wäre froh um ein paar Köderfische,....!

Was ich noch vergessen habe,...mein Bruder hat diese Filteranlage übernommen,...und die funzt bei ihm,....! Der hat auch "nur" Goldfische drinn,...er is zufrieden,.....!!
Also wie gesagt wenn du keine großen Ansprüche stellst,...dürfte diese ausreichen,...und das wolltest du doch wissen ,..."welche Filterung" du nehmen könntest,...!!!


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Hallo Teichheinette!

(Lt. Profil ist der Heini nämlich ein Mädchen  )

Das klingt eigentlich - bis auf die Menge der Fische - ganz gut. Nur brauchen die Wasserspezialisten nähere Infos zum Wasser. Also probier es bitte nochmal mit dem Foto. Ein Wassertest wäre eigentlich auch nicht schlecht.

Du sagst, das Wasser wäre schmutzig. Kannst Du das näher beschreiben? 

Nicht zu füttern ist übrigens nicht böse - das ist völlig o.k. Trotzdem scheinen die Kleinen aber den Teich - aufgrund der Menge - zuzu 

Aber keine Angst, hier wird Dir bestimmt geholfen. Also her mit den Infos...


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Hi.

Bezüglich Bilder verkleinern... hier ein wirklich winzig kleines Tool, dass Joachim in den Downloadbereich gestellt hat: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=80

Einfach auf "Download" klicken und Joachims Hinweisen 





> Nach der Installation einfach einen rechtsklick auf das/die Bilder und "Rezize Image" auswählen, sowie anschließend eine der Größen. Fertig!


 Folge leisten. 
Bei mir heißt es übrigens "Resize Pictures".... das kleiner Bild wird dann als neues im gleichen Ordner abgespeichert. Somit bleibt das Original erhalten.


----------



## teichheini1 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Also, ich hoffe auf den Bildern sieht man etwas. 
Wenn das Wasser schmutzig ist, dann ist es so bräunlich, man sieht keinen "Dreck", sondern das Wasser ist einfach nicht klar.
Wie man sieht sind die Fische relativ klein, obwohl sie jetzt vielleicht doch ein klitzekleines bißchen gewachsen sind.

 


 

Auf dem einen Bild ist das Wasser zwar grünlich, aber meistens ist es eher braun.

Irgendwie sieht der Teich auf den Bildern viel schöner aus, als er ist:shock. 
Aber das ist ja eigentlich gar nicht mal  so schlecht 

lg Teichhein1-ette


----------



## AMR (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

joa du könntest vllt erst mal so 4, 5 kleine fische verschenken hier im forum dass es schonmal nicht so viele sind^^


----------



## ösiwilli (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Servus  .....ette!

Kann leider nichts zu Deinem Problem beitragen, was mir aber gefällt, ist der "Notaustieg" für ins Waser gefallene Kleintiere 

Macht Dich sympathisch 

Hilfe wirst du sicher auch noch bekommen!

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der sich über so Kleinigkeiten sehr freuen kann


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Hallo,

wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehen - da fehlen Pflanzen am Rand.... (also im Teich  )

Für den Teich würde ich alle 30cm eine Sumpfpflanze einsetzen und dazu noch __ Hornkraut in den "Tiefbereich" geben.
Die Erde von den Pflanzen abwaschen und in Sand setzen. Sonst freuen sich die Schwebalgen noch mehr.

Was für ein Substrat hat die Seerose und wie/in was (Behälter) wurde sie gepflanzt?



Ich hoffe, die Elritzen dürfen die folgenden Winter im AQ (frostfrei) verbringen. :beeten


----------



## teichheini1 (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe bei 300 Liter Teich?!?*

Danke,
für die Tipps.
Werde noch ein paar Pflanzen einsetzen (sieht dann ja auch viel netter aus )
Vor allem das mit dem __ Hornkraut ist glaube ich ein guter Tipp.


Worin die Seerose gepflanzt ist weiß ich gar nicht. Die habe ich von einer Bekannten bekommen, die zu viele Seerosen in ihrem Teich hatte. 
Es sieht aber mittlerweile so aus, dass die Wurzeln der Seerose den ganzen Pflanzkorb einnehmen. Da müsste dann auch demnächst was getan werden.


----------

